# Badge Location



## tianga (Nov 12, 2009)

Hi
Joined the TTOC and have got my badges etc......
Was wondering where to put the gel badge on a mk2 2.0
Thought about the RHS of the boot lid but don't want to ruin the paintwork if it ever has to come off for any reason.
Anyone got any suggestions or pics please?


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

If you dont want it on your paintwork, then you have your numberplate or even your grill, or maybe buy another one from the shop and have one on each quarter panel rear window.

But if you do want it on your car, which i think wont ruin your paintwork, put it where you suggested on the right hand side of the boot lid to line up with the TT logo on the left 

Paul


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, have mine on number plate surround & front grill, not on paint work.
Hoggy.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Here's the link on subject from yesterday.
Hoggy.  
viewtopic.php?f=2&t=165631


----------



## tianga (Nov 12, 2009)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Here's the link on subject from yesterday.
> Hoggy.
> viewtopic.php?f=2&t=165631


Looking at the pics on the link I like the look of it on the boot lid.
Problem with number plate it has the supplier in the middle and I believe you cannot cover this info (legally), so it would have to be on the end


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

tianga said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, Here's the link on subject from yesterday.
> ...


Hi, Mine has the dealers black surround on the bottom, removed the dealers name from surround with cellulose thinners & applied badge. Looks good to me. Don't like sticking things on paint work.
Hoggy.


----------

